Ask HN: What if Facebook Charges $50/Year to Users to Keep the Data 100% Secure? - shahocean
======
cedrone
It might not be a great look to say "the 5% of you who signed up for FB
Premium get security, and the rest of you get to roll the dice." I believe,
and have been thinking about it for 7+ years, consumers will own, control and
license their own data. It will flip ad models everywhere, and loyal brand
followers will have their purchases subsidized, get experiences granted to
them by brands, etc. Entirely new businesses will form out of this ecosystem
where consumers have control– but where that is a good thing. The data will
finally be fresh, authentic, deep and dynamic. It still felt early to me to
start this about a week ago– but now the world feels like a very different
place. If any technical folks would be interested in pairing up on it, I have
lots of ideas.

